# getting there...



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2015)

First off thanks to everyone who has commented, both publicly and privately, on all my questions I've had. 

Here's what I got right now... Made the lid and boxes myself out of arylic. Got an old pot from a buddy. 

I bought a robinair 3cfm 2 stage pump and some juice from turntex. Both these items are still traveling to my destination but I cannot wait to give this a shot. 

Without the input from you folks on here this never would have happened!! Thanks!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 11, 2015)

What are the boxes put together with Cody?


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 11, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> What are the boxes put together with Cody?



The boxes are .375 acrylic that fit inside of the tank. I cut The pieces and used an acrylic weldment solution to bond all The pieces. 

The bigger box is for pen blanks and the narrower one is for game calls and knife blocks and so forth. 

I can always take them out and do bigger pieces without the boxes in the chamber. 

Just trying to save resin!! Lol


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2016)

@Woodturner1975 here is my setup.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 30, 2016)

@gman2431 .. Thank you sir!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

